# My prize Terror - Brutus



## Gone Fishy (Apr 24, 2016)

I have kept many Green Terrors and pairs of Terrors but this guy was my favorite


----------



## Gone Fishy (Apr 24, 2016)

Inserted happy face!!


----------

